# Citizenship waiting time...



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everyone  what a great forum this is!

Can anyone tell me the waiting time for British citizenship once all the documents have been submitted? I know it says "up to 6 months" but wondering if anyone has experienced hopefully a shorter period of time?

It's for my grandson who is only 15 months old and therefore will not need any interview or ceremony (bit young to sing god save the queen) haha!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It may be as short as 2-3 months. It seems to vary widely though. You get acknowledgement within days and your fees are collected (by a commercial firm), and then you have to wait until you hear from them again, usually by letter with your documents returned.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks very much for that! 2 - 3 months would be good...

Do you think it's a good idea to use one of the document checking places which they have listed? Also can we hand in copies or do they have to be certified?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's up to you. For £40 or so (fees vary), some people appear to have been processed more quickly, but others don't seem to experience any advantage. At least they will read through your application and point out any errors or ambiguities (staff are trained by UKBA) and your supporting documents, which must be originals, after being copied, are returned there and then.
Do you have suitable referees lined up?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok thanks will make sure we have originals then.

My grandson is currently in Zimbabwe and we have one friend who is a Chartered Accountant who has a British passport. The other I thought perhaps the doctor that delivered him (although he will have a Zimbabwean passport) will this surffice?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you apply for his naturalisation in UK, as you seem to be doing, they normally expect both referees to be British or Irish citizens living in UK. Only those who apply through British consulate overseas can usually have a referee living abroad without British/Irish passport.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

The problem is he is only 15 months old and has never been to the uk.

On the website it says that when sending an application from "other" countries as they put it, it has to go to Liverpool. Can you please confirm this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you applying for registration as British citizen? Then all applications go to Liverpool. Typical timescale is 3-4 months.
What is his claim to British citizenship?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes we are applying to register him as a British citizen. 

My son is British by descent (through me) but has lived in the uk for more than 3 years prior to my grandsons birth.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I see. So you are applying under section 3(2) of British Nationality Act of 1981. He will then become British by descent. If there is a chance your grandchild may return to live in the United Kingdom before he gets to the age of 15, you should consider whether it would be in his best interests to apply under section 3(5) at a later date, when he becomes British otherwise than by descent with transmissible nationality. Once he becomes British by descent, his status will remain for life and can never be changed.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanksl for the advise. So are you saying that we should apply under section 3(5) NOW or when he gets to the uk? which is the plan!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok I have just read that he would apply on reaching the age of 18.

Going back to what was said earlier about those referees. Would the ones I suggested therefore suffice?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

After 3 years in UK under the age of 18. So can apply under 3(5) when he is four if he comes over straightaway. He will need a visa.
If he is applying now under 3(2) and still living abroad, yes, your referees will suffice.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

So once he has citizenship can he not get a British passport?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I think what Joppa is saying is that if you get your Grandson citizenship NOW, he won't be able to change his citizenship status AND he won't be able to pass it in to his own children. He will still qualify, but any children he has will not. 

If he can get to the UK to live for a period of time as a child (3 years, I think), he can get citizenship AND pass it on to his children in the future. 

If you decide to apply with him in the UK, Grandson will need an initial visa to get here.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thankyou for claryfying that WestCoast. I had visions of my son having to meet further financial requirements if he has to sponsor my grandson as well.

So as it stands he can apply for a British passport once he has his citizenship? (just to confirm)

The British government has done a good job of keeping families apart for a very long time with all these new financial requirements have'nt they? He has to wait for his 6 months of pay slips and then put the applications in. All this time is a huge chunk of his little boys early years that he is going to miss out on. Same old story of some mess it up for genuine cases eh?

I imagine more people will be seeking asylum now because of it....


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

As soon as he has his citizenship, he can apply for a British passport.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thankyou so much ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

To get the full picture, we need to know who is coming with him to UK - I know his father is British by descent so he is exempt from financial requirement. What about his mother? Her nationality? If you don't want to register him as British under 3(2), he will need to be sponsored alongside his non-British parent, which is £18,600 plus £3,800 for him. Then after 3 years in UK, he can be registered under 3(5) as British otherwise than by descent. If he is registered as British now, he becomes British by descent, can get his passport and only his non-British parent needs to be sponsored at £18,600. But he will have the same kind of problems as your son about nationality of children born abroad.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thankyou Joppa, my grandsons mother is Zimbabwean born and would therefore have to be sponsored by my son for the amount of £18 600 like you say.

I understand what you are saying about my grandsons possible future problems but my sons income would not be enough to sponsor both of them. They are a young couple and have struggled for some time as it is. They don't have any savings!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Please can anyone advise me of the documents we will need to satisfy this application?

My sons birth certificate/passport
My grandsons birth certificate (stating both of his parents names)
Their marriage certificate
My birth certificate

Do we need to send my marriage certificate as well and will a certified copy suffice?

My son has to fill in the bits with dates and addresses when he was previously in the uk would he need a letter from previous employer to confirm this or if not would it be useful to have anyhow?

Many thanks...


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Can anyone help me with this please?


----------

